# Dr Julie Ball's World Record Tog!!!!



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Dr. Julie Ball
Pending World Record Tautog
Women’s 8 pound test line Division
15 pounds, 10 ounces
25 February 2007

We left the dock Sunday, February 25th from Lynnhaven Inlet in Virginia Beach at 6:00am, and headed for seabass and tautog territory in calm seas. The Captain was Robin Ball, and the crew was Dr. Julie Ball and Jake Hiles. We knew a serious front was coming our way, so we planned to get our fishing in early so we could make it back before the winds picked up that afternoon. Although it was chilly, the ride was enjoyable. We set anchor on our first wreck, with one 7- inch tautog to show for a good effort. So we switched gears, and headed for our second choice structure.

Once anchored on the next spot, Robin and Jake picked away at the seabass on squid, with decent fish ranging up to a little over four pounds. I boated a handful of seabass on a Shimano Catala combo spooled with 8 pound test. I was using big pieces of crab, thinking I can catch both seabass and tautog on the crab. The experts know that the largest fish always bite crab, while the smaller fish usually take clam. No clam for me today, I was after big fish!

One of the interesting catches of the day was a 10 pound eel, which doubled the rod over. Five minutes after that slimy thing curled up the lines, and created a little handling commotion, I hooked into something big. My first thought was it another eel. I was determined that no eel was going to break my line, so I fought it with whatever skill I could muster. I worked him almost to the surface three times, then he would peel the line right back out to the bottom. This tug-of-war lasted about 10 minutes, with my crewmates poking lots of fun at my “dilemma.” I ignored them, and continued to work to gain line.

As the fish popped to the top, I could not believe my eyes. A huge tautog lay across the water as if he were whipped. I called for the net, “quick.” I knew with one flip, he would be gone. A very surprised Jake skillfully netted the fish and landed him on the deck. I knew the previous women’s 8-pound line class record was a little over 10 pounds, and I could tell this one had it licked. My crew wasn’t making fun of me now! I was so excited, we had a few rounds of high-fives, and I danced a little jig. That fish was taking a ride back to the dock.

After several poses for photos, we kept him alive until we motored up to Long Bay Pointe Bait and Tackle, which is an official IGFA weigh station. The new pending IGFA Women’s 8-pound line division tautog tipped the scales at an official weight of 15 pounds, 10 ounces. What a great day with a great crew!

Julie

Sponsors/pro staffs:
Yo-Zuri
Shimano
Fishbites
Old Point National Bank
Power Pro
Braid Products
Jil Carrie Charter Fishing
Virginia Beach Boats
Mike's Marine Custom Canvas
J&B Rods
Long Bay Pointe Bait & Tackle
Secret Spoons
KWC Electronics
Chum Churn


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*congrats*

I had the pleasure of meeting Doc ball and i dont think it could have happened to a better angler.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Nice fish. Now was this 8# test *braid*? If so will it count as a line class record?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What was this about  

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36387


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way to go*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Doctor J is world class in my book... :beer:


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

No one answers, was it on braid?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm sure the good Doctor was using IGFA certified line. 

Not sure if it was braid or not. I'll ask the guys at Long Bay Point if I stop in there this weekend.


----------

